# Should I move to Hong Kong



## kngaknga (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello everybody,

It's my first time posting on a forum. I'll give a short introduction of myself. I'm 24 years old born in Europe but from chinese descent. It was my childhood dream to work in HK, that's why I chose to study computer science, something needed internationally. 

I really want to work in HK, but as I grew older and getting more and more interested in politics of Hk/China, I realized Hk is becoming more and more like China, which I detest. Now I don't know if I shoud follow my childhood dream and go for it or choose to work in another country.

I would like to have some suggestions, as I'm making a life changing decision.

Kind regards,

kngaknga


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Go there, if you can find a job! 50 years from 1997 (2047) is a long time, it was once said that a week was a long time In politics Go to hong kong and Buy two kilos of salt. And use just a pinch with everything/rumour you hear. 
Go make you own mind up.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

The OP may be entitle to apply for a Hong Kong visa under the 'Admission Scheme for the Second Generation of Chinese Hong Kong Permanent Residents'. Please see link below for details - 

Admission Scheme for the Second Generation of Chinese Hong Kong Permanent Residents | Immigration Department

The visa granted under this scheme is valid for 12 months with no other condition (which means the holder can enter employment or start a business) and renewable. 

The OP is of Chinese descent and I just wonder whether the OP has a parent who was born in Hong Kong?


----------



## kngaknga (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for replying, you are enhancing my will to go there. Do you perhaps know if the HK job market needs a lot of IT people?


----------



## kngaknga (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

I do have a parent who was born in HK. I have an HK ID card with 3 stars, I already got some information from the migration center, they told me I'm eligible to work in HK. However I don't know if the HK market needs IT people. Do you perhaps knows more? Other than that I saved up a bit of money but I have no clue if that's enough to go to HK and settle there. Do you have any idea how much money I should have before going there?

Kind regards,

Knga


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Knga. The biggest outlay in Hong Kong is accommodation. It is currently in the top five worldwide for rental costs, inline with Zurich and Tokyo.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Knga. The biggest outlay in Hong Kong is accommodation. It is currently in the top five worldwide for rental costs, in line with Zurich and Tokyo.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

kngaknga said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do have a parent who was born in HK. I have an HK ID card with 3 stars, I already got some information from the migration center, they told me I'm eligible to work in HK. However I don't know if the HK market needs IT people. Do you perhaps knows more? Other than that I saved up a bit of money but I have no clue if that's enough to go to HK and settle there. Do you have any idea how much money I should have before going there?
> 
> ...


Well Knga, at lease you will not have a visa problem.

Have you got any relatives in Hong Kong who you can stay with for a while?


----------

